# Caramel Topping



## keencook55 (May 6, 2012)

Dear Members,

Asking for a recipe for caramel topping as used for French vanilla slice. It doesn't set hard, nor is it sloppy, cuts cleanly, no smearing.
Thanks very much for any assistance.

Gus


----------



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

a caramel ganache would be non-setting, fair shelf-life but barely clean-cutting

heat cream and glucose crystal to boil, remove from heat and add orange zest and vanilla pod, allow to infuse
make a dry caramel
pass infused cream into pot, bring back to boil and emulsify in the caramel, pour combined and still hot mixture over chocolate (valhrona caramelia works well) and emulsify with spatula then immersion blender

add cubed room-temp butter to finish


----------



## keencook55 (May 6, 2012)

Innocuous Lemon said:


> a caramel ganache would be non-setting, fair shelf-life but barely clean-cutting
> 
> heat cream and glucose crystal to boil, remove from heat and add orange zest and vanilla pod, allow to infuse
> make a dry caramel
> ...


Thank you IL. Is a dry caramel just sugar, nothing added, heated to a caramel colour ?


----------



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

keencook55 said:


> Is a dry caramel just sugar, nothing added, heated to a caramel colour ?


yes, as in no water. When doing large amounts of sugar i recommend starting with maybe a third of your sugar then gradually adding the rest when its on the verge of burning


----------

